# Did hypnobirth/hypnobabies work for you??



## jjrush (Sep 7, 2006)

...Or did you have to resort to pain meds/epidural?

I'm currently pregnant with my first child due in late January and I'm starting to get extremely nervous about labor and delivery. I would like to have a natural birth and actually enjoy the process (although I know there will be pain) and I think I have a fairly high pain tolerance. I'm looking into Hypnobabies and just wondering if any of you have any extremely positive or extremely negative stories to tell about their Home Study course (since I don't live anywhere near classes).

Or does anyone know if a good class in the Southern NH area?

Thank you in advance for all your help/stories and comments!

Jessica


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

I used the hypbirth program (vs hypnobabies) with dd2 and I think it was an incredibly valuable tool for eliminating fear and my birth did infact proceed wonderfully. However, in spite of diligent practice I did not have a pain free labor. Thankfully I had a doula and a midwife who were 100% commited to geting me through the epxerience w/o drugs and my labor and delivery were perfect even with the pain.

Quote:

...Or did you have to resort to pain meds/epidural?
IMO the single most important thing you can do to avoid an epidural is to get a doula. My own experience with both a medicated and non medicated birth is that fear plays a huge role in the descision to accept drugs. The comfort and support of a trained labor companion (vs the hospital staff or your dp) can play a huge role in how you percieve your ctx and the decisions that you make during labor.

I would suggest trying the hypnobabies course (I wouldn't reccomend the hypbirth course that I used), it's not terribly expensive (relative to the cost of an epidural and related birth interventions) and the program should be useful for relaxation during pg even if it ends up not fully working for you. However, I think that it's really important to have a doula with you as back up.


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

I did hypnobirthing (the Mongan version) with DS. My teacher was wonderful, and we had an awesome birth (in a hospital but attended by a midwife). I'd say 90 percent of my labor was painless to mild cramping. We walked, talked, joked around, etc in labor and i think the nurses were dumbfounded







:

My labor was 6 hours or so from my water breaking until DS was born (first labor) with about 15 mins of pushing (despite my birthplan requesting no coached pushing, etc. my midwife and labor nurse opted to do it anyway







: ). That part is my only regret...it was hard to maintain my focus and relaxation with them counting, etc.

I did have a doula, but found I really didn't need to rely on her very heavily at all. However, WHEN I did need her, she was awesome, awesome, awesome.

This time around I'm doing Hypnobabies as a home study course for some variety. I was pleased with the Mongan version of Hypnobirthing, but I think some of it depends on your teacher, etc. Also, my instructor made us an additional CD where she read a bunch of other birth hypnosis scripts, which was nice. One thing a lot of people don't like about Hypnobirthing (the Mongan version) is that the CD is really just affirmations and one relaxation script, so not much variety (although your partner can read other scripts etc. to you out of the book). Having my teacher's additional CD was nice. I pretty much just relied on my CDs and portable CD player while in labor...I just walked around w/ my headphones, and didn't really have DH do much, although he was great for support.

I was very very happy with it.


----------



## zoe398 (Jul 8, 2005)

In my experience with clients who have used a hypnobirthing program, it has helped eliminate fear, but not pain. i think they were terribly surprised that labor wasn't pain free. they've all had great unmedicated births, but there were roadblocks that I assisted with overcoming.


----------



## roseq (Jul 21, 2006)

I used Hypnobirthing with my first birth and I got two shots of nubain (huge mistake, but I didn't know anything back then).

I used Hypnobabies with my second and it was the most beautiful amazing thing I've ever experienced. When the MW check me and I found out I was 9 cm, you could have knocked me over with a feather. I had no idea I was that far along. I was just sitting in my bathtub breathing, everything was calm and wonderful.

I was so amazed and delighted by the experienced that I'm flying across country in two weeks to become an instructor for Hypnobabies.

I would second the recommendation to have a Doula!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I used the Hypnobabies home study course for both of my births. It did help me not be fearful of the birth process, which was especially important for my first birth. Both times the relaxation techniques I learned were very useful. My births were not pain-free, however the discomfort didn't start until transition both times and by then it was only about an hour until the baby was born.

With my DD I had been listening to my Hypnobabies CDs when I went to sleep. When the time came I didn't wake up until I was just about in transition and DD was born about 2 hours later. Yes, it was intense, but in the same way that any hard work or exercise is intense.







You can check out my birth story in my sig, the link is DD's name.


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

I had a similar experience as the PP. Only the lasy hour was truly intense. I marvel at my labor and delivery. I was so very different and much easier than my first. I went completely drug free and vomit free (YEAH!) and had a 10 pound 4 ounce baby. Dealing with your fears is the real key though


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I did the Hypnobabies home study course and I think it is overpriced (many of the CDs were such poor copies that they would not play on my CD player until I tried them over and over and over...) but it was helpful.

However, I didn't do the program exactly as prescribed so I wasn't in full-on hypnosis during labor. I did end up getting an epidural after a long back labor and some other issues. BUT the fact that I went through 16 hours of labor that was as difficult as it was in a state of something close to joy...I do attribute that to Hypnobabies. I think without that preparation it would have been a lot harder to stay calm and focused when things didn't go as I planned.

So, I'd recommend the program, but my advice when using any hypnosis program for labor is to give yourself permission in advance for it not to "work". I know that some people who have done Hypnobabies/Hypnobirthing and who did have pain in labor felt like they had done something wrong. I looked at it differently - like a tool that would perhaps work beautifully and perhaps wouldn't be completely effective but that would help me be more positive at any rate. Some would say that the fact that I didn't "believe 100%" that I would be pain-free is the reason that I wasn't pain-free. However, my view is different - pain-free was not really my goal, getting through it with a positive attitude was. And natural childbirth. I didn't meet the second goal but I made the decision to get the epi calmly and rationally, not in a panic. So I felt that I got exactly what I needed from the Hypnobabies program.


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

I took a hypnobirthing (mongan) class for my second birth; loved it, it worked, no pain meds (fsbc, wouldn't have anyway). It was not a completely pain free labor, but some of it was completely pain free (and I'm talking post 6 cms) and the rest was not bad. Whichever course you do, practice practice practice!!!!

The one point I'd caution you on is to be prepared to deal with back labor...not to scare you or say that it's likely, but I had it with my first two, and all the relaxation and hypnosis in the world didn't help, I needed to move constantly, and I hadn't practiced while moving. During my second labor (which started out with back labor) the baby turned and then I had 'regular' labor and the hypno was easy.

I agree that the biggest help would be a doula!!!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I did the Hypnobabies course and I was very confident that I would be able to use it. I had ZERO fear about birth.

As soon as those labor pains started however, I wanted nothing to do with it.
I wish I had taken a more practical class to manage the pain because I needed to be moving and vocal during my labor and just could not get into the hypnosis at all!

That said, the course helped me a lot during my pregnancy! It was very relaxing!


----------



## jjrush (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks so much for your replies. It's so great to hear your stories because right now I really have no idea what to expect and my nerves are taking over! I just ordered to Hypnobabies course and hope that will at least ease some of my fears of birth.

It's good to hear that most of you were not pain free, so I know what to expect. In my rational mind, I figured there would be some pain, and hope that the hypnosis will at least help me to "embrace" it. I'm very excited about the actual birth/meeting my baby, so hopefully that will help get me through it as well!

Thanks again for all your expertise. I admire all of you!

Jessica


----------



## Ary99 (Jan 1, 2002)

I did listen to the CD during labor and that seemed to help for a while. Good Luck!


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've heard that there is a way with Hypnobabies to move around and be vocal while staying hypnotized. Might be worth calling Kerry and asking how that works.


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

I did hypnobirthing and like a pp, it was extremely helpful for me to relax during pregnancy. When labor came on, though, it came on hard and fast, and I had to really improvise with it. I tried to relax with the CD for a while, which only kind of worked, then stopped working. I definitely had to vocalize, stand up and march around, and work through the pain rather than try to make it go away. It was good to have practiced so much deep breathing, though -- I used it during contractions, and I used the sleep breathing between contractions, which really helped me calm down.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2*
I've heard that there is a way with Hypnobabies to move around and be vocal while staying hypnotized. Might be worth calling Kerry and asking how that works.

Yup! there is a technique that you practise daily that allows you to walk and talk while hypnotized, and I had it down pat. But something just snapped when I went into labor that didn't allow me to even put the cd's in. I was even able to anesthetise my body during my practise sessions. But when labor hit that fear/tension/pain cycle that I had read about and swore I wouldn't fall prey to really got me.

To the OP I really hope it works out for you! I've heard both good and bad experiences from Hypnobabies and its really hard to say how it will work for you!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

It worked for me, but I practiced like crazy using the relaxation methods while doing all the stuff "normal" laboring moms do, like standing and swaying, sitting/rocking on the birthing ball, relaxing in the tub and shower, dancing with my husband.

I DID vocalize while my ds was moving down (never consciously pushed, but did encourage or "breathe" him down), and still used the relaxation techniques...while in the tub and then on the ball.

SO, I say PRACTICE EVERY DAY, doing all the things active birthin' mamas do. Read the book active birth, and practice, practice, practice. And DO believe that you can do it.

Oh, and lastly, have at LEAST a doc/midwife who BELIEVES IN HYPNOBIRTHING, and understands it. It's a really BAD vibe to have a midwife/doc make fun of you while you're relaxing through a contraction 'cause you're one of "those people who thinks labor and birth doesn't hurt."

They DO exist, my CNM is the one who suggested it to me.

Have fun, relax, and you can do it! ...just practice it lots of different ways!


----------



## freebirth2 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'am a huge skeptic of hypnobirthing, becasue how could any women be comfortable with someone other then her and her husband touching and staring at her vagina. It is a physical and mental impossibilitie for a women to completley relax and open up with all these fingers, monitors etc. going up her vagina. So if you you really want to be able to ralax stay HOME. HOME is the only place the women can get the privacy she needs to successfully give birth. Again one more reason why sex, labor,and birth is a private intimate sexual event between a husband and wife. We did not create our children with a care provider around, so why should we birth our children with a care provider between our privates? As Michael Odent said "the best place to give birth is the best place to make love" which means the same room where that child was concieved which was you bedroom with just you and your husband.

Unassisted Childbirth By Laura Shanley
Unassisted Homebirth: An Act of Love By Lynn Griesmer
Obstetric Myths versus Research Realities By Henci Goer
Gentle Birth, Gentle Mothering By Sarah J Buckley
Immaculate Deception II By Suzanne Arms
Silent Knife, Open Season By Nancy Cohen
Hard Labor By Susan L. Diamond
The Rape of the 20th Century by Jasmine Smythe (essay on birthlove.com)
The Power of Pleasurable Childbirth By Laurie Morgan
www.unassistedchildbirth.com
www.unhinderedliving.com/childbirth.html
www.empoweredchildbirth.com
www.sarahjbuckley.com
Here is some great sources to help get you started with a Unassisted pregancy and birth.


----------



## freebirth2 (Apr 26, 2006)

on Sarah J Buckley website she has a great article about the hormones during birth and how they are screwed up when a women is observed and being in the wrong enviroment like a hospital. It's called "Estatic birth" I hope you all read it. Hospitals are not the safest place to give birth if you actually do the reasearch and think for your self.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I personally have heard more positive stories from hypnobabies than from hypnobirthing, though I've heard positive things from both.

Freebirth, I understand what you are saying, but I have used self-hypnosis in situations where I should not have been able to relax, including in the hospital. It can work at least some of the time if you have trained and practiced.


----------



## roseq (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freebirth2*
I'am a huge skeptic of hypnobirthing, becasue how could any women be comfortable with someone other then her and her husband touching and staring at her vagina. It is a physical and mental impossibilitie for a women to completley relax and open up with all these fingers, monitors etc. going up her vagina. So if you you really want to be able to ralax stay HOME.

Hypnobabies recommends NCB... the best place to have NCB? Home IMO!

However, for some people, a HB is just simply out of the question. IMO the MOST important thing you need to do in a hospital setting is learn to relax BECAUSE of all the interventions. I wouldn't send pregnant women to the hospital without some knowledge on how to handle their relaxation and fears.

I guess I'm just not sure why you're skeptical of hypnosis for birth, when it's clear you understand that the body needs to work in synch for childbirth to be painless. I'm really just curious, because I'm about to become an instructor and I want to learn as much as I can.


----------



## roseq (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nora'sMama*
I did the Hypnobabies home study course and I think it is overpriced (many of the CDs were such poor copies that they would not play on my CD player until I tried them over and over and over...) but it was helpful.

That is so surprising!! Did you contact Kerry to get replacements? I had copies of copies and mine worked fine. I really hope you let her know about that, I'm sure she would be very upset to learn that happened.

Quote:

after a long back labor and some other issues. BUT the fact that I went through 16 hours of labor that was as difficult
I'm just curious, did you receive the "back labor no more" book with your course? If so, did you use the suggestions in the book? I ask because I've never known anyone IRL who used the techniques in the book. I'd be really interested to know if anyone did use them and they didn't work, or tried to use them, etc.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freebirth2*
on Sarah J Buckley website she has a great article about the hormones during birth and how they are screwed up when a women is observed and being in the wrong enviroment like a hospital. It's called "Estatic birth" I hope you all read it. Hospitals are not the safest place to give birth if you actually do the reasearch and think for your self.

Okay, I WAS at home. Then I had a transfer of care. Hypnobirthing worked better once I was at the hospital, because I felt safer with the level of care I received from the midwife caring for me. NOT because I was in the hospital (I wanted to avoid that!), but because of the caregiver. Hypnobirthing still worked. No, it's not simple. But, it CAN be effective!


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roseq*
I'm just curious, did you receive the "back labor no more" book with your course? If so, did you use the suggestions in the book? I ask because I've never known anyone IRL who used the techniques in the book. I'd be really interested to know if anyone did use them and they didn't work, or tried to use them, etc.

I read "back labor no more" during my 2nd pregnancy and did successfully turn my posterior baby during labor. My first labor was all back labor, very long and difficult. I was moving and leaning forward for most of the labor, but hadn't really learned anything (in Bradley class or my own reading) specifically about back labor.

So, during my second pregnancy I did hypnobirthing and studied everything I could about back labor. I started my second labor with back pain/pressure, and about 7 hours through an 11 hour labor, I walked up and down the stairs with a very wide stance. It was hard, and took a long time, but sometime during that stair walking the baby must have turned becuase when I came down the difference was night and day. I wasn't doubled over in pain, I could sit, lay down, stand upright, and was comfortable. I remember feeling tired of walking, so I sat on the birth stool and for the rest of labor, experienced NO pain until pushing. The difference was amazing.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roseq*
That is so surprising!! Did you contact Kerry to get replacements? I had copies of copies and mine worked fine. I really hope you let her know about that, I'm sure she would be very upset to learn that happened.

I'm just curious, did you receive the "back labor no more" book with your course? If so, did you use the suggestions in the book? I ask because I've never known anyone IRL who used the techniques in the book. I'd be really interested to know if anyone did use them and they didn't work, or tried to use them, etc.

I should have asked for replacements, but the CDs would work if I put them in over and over again...eventually the CD player would recognize them...I tried them in all the different CD players and ended up saving the files to my computer and playing them from there. I was on the Hypnobabies listserv and it does seem like I asked about it and several other people had had similar experiences. The "Back Labor No More" book is an "extra", or at least it was when I purchased the program...it didn't come with the course. However, I read a lot about optimal fetal positioning and did exercises on all-fours every day, and tried to do everything I could to avoid back labor...but sometimes it's not that easy. I beat myself up a little bit after the birth about having sat in my computer chair too much during pregnancy...but the reality is that I consciously tried to sit in a way that would encourage optimal positioning, sleep in a way that would encourage optimal positioning, did the exercises, blah blah, blah...and still, from about week 32 on, she was facing my side, and that's how she was for most of labor (she turned on her own and came out face-down).

Many of the women on the listserv and another board I posted on where lots of people did Hypnobabies also read "BLNM" and I don't think from what they said that it was anything magical and foolproof, just more strategies to help avoid back labor if possible.

I'll probably read it next time just to be sure I didn't miss anything, though. Back labor is no fun.


----------



## freebirth2 (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom*
REMOVED BY MODERATOR

Are you sure those complications did not happen because of the hospital?

I'am trying to get you to think for yourself and do the research.
What I posted was not abunch of all bull$hit. "The OB'S are god's, "oh I'am glad I was in the hospital" game is a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## freebirth2 (Apr 26, 2006)

If you are stilling going to the hospital, you are still fearful, so that would still spark the fight-flight response, and cause problems. If you trust birth then you will ask then why do I need a hospital or doctor.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freebirth2*
Are you sure those complications did not happen because of the hospital?

I'am trying to get you to think for yourself and do the research.

I don't mean to clog this thread, but I was at a birth center with a midwife and was transferred to a hospital due to my child being in distress. I did everything right. Hypnobirthing classes, research, yoga, nutritious eating, red raspberry leaf tea, chiropractic adjustments, correct posture for optimal fetal positioning. I read all the books and knew for years that I wanted a natural birth. Yet you cannot predict how your labor will end up.

I certainly hope that when you grow up and get pregnant that you make the right decision for YOU and stop trying to hijack threads pushing your beliefs. IN a perfect world women would be able to deliver their own babies but we don't live in a perfect world.


----------



## jjrush (Sep 7, 2006)

Well said, Lotus Blossom... The last thing I needed was to be chastised for researching my opinion by someone who hasn't even had a child yet. It's daunting enough being pregnant for the first time! Thanks to all you other ladies who confidently and intelligently answered my post!

-JJRUSH


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Please take any further personal comments to PM. The OP has asked for personal experience with hypnosis. Please keep this discussion on topic. Thanks









Any questions or concerns, please contact me via PM


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to jump back to the OP,
I am a doula, and 2 weeks ago I attended my first Hypnobabies birth (a planned hospital birth) and I was very impressed. The labour ws VERY intense, only 6 hours, but very fast and painful, and the mother felt like she wasn't coping, but I could see how well she WAS coping.
When the pressure waves (contractions) were getting to be back-to-back and through transition, the mother was still able to "switch off" and relax though it. I'm sure things could have been a bit easier had we stayed at home (we transferred after 4.5 hours of labour, when the mama was 9 cm, its 25 minute drive, and we arrived at 10 cm, the baby was born an hour after arrival) but the mama really didn't feel safe birthing at home, and she really visibly relaxed when we arrived at the hospital.

About the CDs being bad quality, this mother also got some CDs that wouldnt play, she contacted the company, and she got a personal phone call from the owner (I forgot her name) and replacements were rushed to her.









Also the mother really felt that having a doula really helped her. I'll admit, that when we got to the hospital, the first thing she said to the doctor was "can I please have an epidural?" and I was able to help her through the hard parts, mostly to remind her on the "hypnosis keywords"

Anyway, I 'm thinking about buying the program now, it seemed really great to me. Of course, every mama finds what works for them, and like everything, it works miracles for some, and not for others


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Hmmmm....I never felt like I had to "force" my body to relax







using Hypnobirthing. I enjoyed practicing, and have found it a very valuable experience (I have insomnia problems and it has really helped with that too).

I was overall very happy w/ my hospital birth (attended by a midwife). I've since moved and this time will be using a birth center and Hypnobirthing/Hypnobabies again.

I totally support homebirth, and I'm sure I'd be happy with one, but for insurance reasons and several other reasons, we're opting for a birth center this time.

I never felt I was forcing my body to do anything, even in the hospital. It was all very relaxing and I had an awesome, easy labor and delivery. I didn't care for my experience with recovering in the hospital (should have pushed for early discharge...I never asked), but the birth itself went VERY well and was very relaxed, largely because of hypnobirthing


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

I did a "home study" version of the Mongan Hypnobirthing method. The nearest teacher was over 2.5 hours away. The relaxation techniques plus my own personal resolve to go drug-free combined to allow for a med and intervention-free birth in a hospital (the first med-free birth my L&D nurse had seen!). Like other posters, I knew I could probably give birth at home and be OK, but I felt comfortable being in the hospital "just in case." They never pushed drugs or anything. In fact, the nurses pretty much left me alone until it I was 10cm. They were fabulous about respecting my birth preferences. The OB did tell me that the only way to get through the ring of fire was to push past it and push through it, but that was the only time anyone told me what to do or how to do it.

I certainly didn't have a pain-free L&D. But I was able to keep myself focused and relaxed with the techniques I learned. I had a physically easy pregnancy that was fraught with emotional hardships which (coupled with my pre-existing depression) made it very hard for me to practice the techniques the last 8 weeks of my pregnancy. You see, my husband lost his job at the end of February, and didn't get another one until two weeks before Spencer was born. If I thought about L&D, I would get freaked out about how in the world were we going to be able to afford having a baby and start crying. There were days when I had to close the door to the nursery and not think about having my baby because otherwise I would have a meltdown.

Boy that's a long and random post! Yes, hypnobirthing helped me have the med-free delivery I wanted. I will certainly take a refresher course with future babies.


----------

